# Help "Correct" Spaghetti Sauce



## dickf1940 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a strong Green Pepper taste in the spegetti sauce and I was wondering if anyone had an idea of how to counter the Green Pepper taste to bring it down.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2011)

don't fight it. flour and brown some fatty veal cubes (aka stew veal), then make veal and peppers.

otherwise, add more tomatoes and tomato paste.


----------



## dickf1940 (Apr 14, 2011)

*correcting sauce*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Apr 14, 2011)

1940...may I simply suggest stuffed peppers to satisify(SP)for the need for a ful-flavored pepper dish. Yummys all around if done right! Green peppers are one of the foods that I have found that either people like them - or they hate them. Some seem to be on a "wobbly fence" to be sure some days! GAH!!! Luck to you -let us know how it "goes" either way!! I think that your combo sounds delisch!!!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 14, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> 1940...may I simply suggest stuffed peppers to satisify(SP)for the need for a ful-flavored pepper dish. Yummys all around if done right! Green peppers are one of the foods that I have found that either people like them - or they hate them. Some seem to be on a "wobbly fence" to be sure some days! GAH!!! Luck to you -let us know how it "goes" either way!! I think that your combo sounds delisch!!!


 
I think the OP is saying they want to get away from the heavy green pepper flavor.

I don't use green peppers for Italian. I don't use any fresh peppers for my Italian sauces. When an Italian dish calls for peppers, I use red, yellow or orange. Maybe a combination of the three. To us they simply have a much better flaovor than the greens.

Craig


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it is too late, I'm afraid. You would need to add something else that would overpower the pepper taste. You can't really de flavor a dish but you can mask some flavor by adding other stuff.


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2011)

So you've made sauce and it has too much green pepper flavor in it?

Make a half batch more without any peppers and combine them.

That's really the only way to go.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 15, 2011)

Or just pack it up and send it to me.  I love green peppers.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 15, 2011)

dickf1940 said:


> I have a strong Green Pepper taste in the spegetti sauce and I was wondering if anyone had an idea of how to counter the Green Pepper taste to bring it down.




Leave them out next time.


----------



## Claire (Apr 16, 2011)

The next time you make the sauce, buy red or yellow peppers and roast them first.  It sounds like a lot of trouble, but you can freeze them and just use a slice or two in your sauces.


----------

